

RepRap: The Self Replicating DIY 3D Printer in Your Home - pwhermanson
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/johnecker/reprap-diy-3d-printing-in-your-home

======
pwhermanson
Does anyone have any predictions for what applications 3D printers could have
in the future? What about a food processor like the Jetsons? A machine that
can print food.

